# Horse Photography



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Just a couple pictures I took at the barn tonight of my boy Dusty.


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Dusty is loveely! love the photo of his feet and the gumboots together!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! I, also, love the feet pic!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Both of you are beautiful!


----------



## SweetMomBoricua (May 12, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice and artsy pics. Such a sweet animal!

--Q


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dusty (and you, of course) look so sweet....:angel2:

I have quarter horses (I used to show QH pleasure)....all are retired here now, and they are my 1000 lb. babies....:cute:


----------

